# Vertical TMR. Whole bales vs grinding hay?



## C.Schroeder (Aug 31, 2015)

So guys lets talk about this. I just purchased a jaylor vertical mixer wagon and I'm wondering for you guys that have vertical wagons do you run all round bales in your wagon or just ground hay or both or what? I've hear people say that they run bales through all the time an have no Trouble some others say that it wears on your mixer a lot. Tell me what your opinion is on this topic. For all brands of vertical tmr's jaylor especially. Thanks guys


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a 3650 Jaylor, usually processes two dry bales of hay and a cornstalk bale to complete a batch.

If I can find a grinder at a reasonable price I might use that and just use the Jaylor for mixing.

Takes a lot of fuel unless your just processing straight alfalfa bales, balege or pure grass bales take a LONG time to process.


----------



## Cattleman1524 (Oct 27, 2014)

i process round bales every day in a kuhn knight tmr mixer with no sign of wear in 3 years of use if u own it use it and don't worry about it I've totally rebuilt one that we bought that the flitting was worn completely and the replacement parts were thicker then the original if you are having problem processing a little water helps


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Just a few thoughts. I run ground hay through a Monomixer, and unground (almost always big square) hay through a Penta single vertical mixer. The vertical mixer is immune to pluging, but is painfully slow to grind hay unless the tractor running it is at speed, especially if the load is small. Monomixers are faster at grinding hay, but can plug in certain conditions, mainly in grass hay. They will also grind just fine at lower pto speeds, just more slowly.

Here, it costs 6-7 dollars per 5x6 round to get hay tub ground. I dislike getting unground round baled hay into a mixer wagon. Aggravating and slow. Maybe if I had a grapple I would think differently.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

That's what a vertical mixer is made for.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I would worry about the TRM ... is the tractor pto that I would worry about.. and the length of time to process a bale Me It faster cheaper and easy on my tmr and tractor to have a grinder come and for 5.00 a bale he grinds all want. I also have a commodity shed so I have a bay for my corn and distillers and 2 for hay one of alfalfa and 1 for my grass hay or corn stalks that i use in my rations @ 5.00 I almost burn that much in fuel and time trying to process a bale I do process my balage thought the TMR though cause I can't per grind it and keep it from spoiling plus it keeps my ration dust free and damp


----------

